# Was I entitled to be on a tracker mortgage?



## Lillymarlane (13 Jan 2018)

Please forgive me for asking what is probably a well answered question but I just can't find the thread!
I'm new here and love reading all your forums.
QUESTION: 
How do I go about finding out if I was entitled to be on/roll on to a tracker mortgage? 
AIB mortgage on buy to let in 2005. Interest only was agreed, which was covered by the rent. This was explained in application letter for mortgage.  Should I have been offered/informed about a tracker rate? Thank you and any advice or movement to another thread is welcome...or referral to another post which answers my question.


----------

